# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Международный фестиваль-конкурс "Пражская жемчужина"

## Mazaykina

*Положение о фестивале-конкурсе*

Основной целью фестиваля-конкурса является популяризация и пропаганда детского-юношеского творчества, укрепление дружественных связей, творческих контактов детей и молодежи разных стран, а так же:
предоставление им возможности продемонстрировать свое мастерство и особенности своей национальной культуры,
стимулирование и развитие детского и юношеского творчества
расширение и углубление международных связей в области культурного обмена.

*В фестивале-конкурсе детско-юношеского творчества «Star déšť v Praze»
могут принимать участие:*
Детско-юношеские танцевальные коллективы различных направленийВокалисты ( солисты, дуэты и вокальные ансамбли) различных стилейАртистические группы, представляющие классические и не стандартные виды сценического и циркового искусстваИнструменталистыТеатры мод

*Требования к участникам фестиваля-конкурса*

Участником фестиваля-конкурса может стать любой творческий коллектив или исполнитель в возрасте от 7 до 25 года.

Для участия в фестивале-конкурса необходимо *не позднее 01.07.2010* года прислать по электроной почте на адрес masha@zaykin.de
заявку на участие в фестивале-конкурсефотопрограмму выступлениякраткую информацию о коллективе (солисте)виза-анкета для участников проживающих не в странах европейского союзасписок для расселение в отеле.

Участник коллектива выступающий сольно, считается отдельным участником, предоставляет отдельную анкету-заявку и согласовывает с оргкомитетом возможность участия в дополнительной номинации.

Участники оцениваются по двум номерам, показанным одним составом, в один или разные дни конкурса. Исключение для участников номинаций оригинальный жанр и театры мод – по одному конкурсному показу.

Фонограммы участников записываются на отдельный MD и CD желательно одним треком. Каждая звукозапись должна быть подписана. Указать фамилию, имя участника, название коллектива, название произведения, продолжительность звучания.

Допускается прописанный или живой БЭК-вокал и Double-трек в припевах для вокалистов (соло) 

Организаторы имеют право использовать видео-аудио материалы с фестиваля-конкурса по своему усмотрению.

Оргкомитет не берет на себя расходы по почтовым пересылкам присланных на фестиваль материалов, а также не возвращает их обратно.

Решение по составу участников фестиваля-конкурса принимается не позднее 15.06.2010 годаи является исключительно компетенцией оргкомитета фестиваля.

Каждый из определенных оргкомитетом участник фестиваля-конкурса получает письменное уведомление и официальное приглашение.

*Творческие коллективы, приглашенные для участия в фестивале-конкурсе, несут расходы по оплате дороги в оба конца, проживания, питания, медицинского страхования, а также регистрационного взноса фестиваля.
для солистов - 40,00 ?
для дуэтов, трио, групп, ансамблей до 5 человек - 80 ? 
для групп, ансамблей от 6 человек 80, 00 ? + 9 Евро с каждого участника фестиваля.*

Участники фестиваля-конкурса награждаются дипломами, и памятными сувенирами.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Номинации, жанры и возрастные категории.*

*1. Хореография (соло, ансамбль, смешанная группа):* 
народный танец, классический танец, современная хореография.
Возрастные категории: 
7-10 лет, 11-14 лет, 15-18 лет, 19-25 лет
Смешанная группа на возрастные категории не делится.
Продолжительность номера до 4 мин. 40 сек. 

Критерии оценок жюри: «Исполнительское мастерство», «Балетмейстерский поиск», «Композиция и постановка танца», «Музыкальное сопровождение»«Костюм» зрелищность.

*2. Вокал (соло, ансамбль)*: эстрадный, народный, академический, джазовый
Возрастные категории: 7-10 лет, 11-14 лет, 15-18 лет, 19-25 лет
Продолжительность произведения до 3 мин. 40 сек
Допускается пение под фонограмму -1
В академическом жанре под живое сопровождение (фортепиано, аккустический ансамбль
Критерии оценок жюри: «Исполнительское мастерство», «Чистота исполнения» «Подбор репертуара», «Сценическое мастерство, образ».

*3. Инструментальная музыка (соло, ансамбль, оркестр):* 
фортепиано, струнные, щипковые, духовые, народные инструменты 
Возрастные категории: 7-10 лет, 11-14 лет, 15-18 лет, 19-25 лет
Продолжительность звучания до 5 минут

Критерии оценок жюри: «Техника исполнения», «Музыкальность» («Подбор репертуара», «Артистизм»).

*4. Оригинальный жанр (соло, ансамбль):* 
цирковые, спортивные и шоу программы не связанные с огнем и воздухом).
Возрастные категории: 7-15 лет и 16-25 лет
Продолжительность номера до 10 минут

Критерии оценок жюри: «Техника исполнения» «Артистизм»).

*5. Театры мод:* (прет-а-порте, вечерняя одежда, детская, подростковая и тинэйджерская одежда, исторический костюм и т. д).
Возрастные категории: 7-15 лет, 16-25 лет, смешанные группы
Продолжительность номера до 10 минут

*Награждение участников*

*Высшая награда фестиваля-конкурса Гран - При* присуждается абсолютному победителю в одной из номинаций, независимо от возрастной категории, далее следуют лауреаты фестиваля-конкурса 1, 2, 3 места и дипломанты 4, 5, 6 места, участники.

Все участники фестиваля- конкурса награждаются памятными подарками и дипломами.

Жюри конкурса по согласованию с оргкомитетом может утверждать специальные призы участника фестиваля-конкурса.

Жюри имеет право при равенстве очков присуждать двум и более участникам одинаковые призовые места в каждой номинации и возрастной категории.

Жюри имеет право не присуждать звание Гран-При в номинациях, если таковые не будут выявлены.

*Жюри конкурса.*

К работе в жюри привлекаются специалисты в области музыки, культуры и искусства по всем номинациям. 

Оценка выступлений проводится по 10-бальной системе с суммирующимся итогом за два конкурсных выступления.

Голосование является тайным и его итоги не вывешиваются для всеобщего обозрения.

----------


## Mazaykina

*1 день	04.08.2010*
14:00 - 18:00	День заезда творческих групп в Прагу, размещение в отеле. Регистрация участников.
18.30 – 20.00	Собрание руководителей делегаций с целью обсуждения и координации программы пребывания на фестивале-конкурсе.
20.00 – 21.00	Ужин
21.00 – 22.45	Дискотека (отель диско-зал). Для руководителей раут с членами оркомитета.

*2 день	05.08.2010*
08.00 – 10.00	Завтрак
09.00 – 12.00	1. Конкурсный день по всем номинациям (отель - конференцзал 2)
12.00 - 14.00	Обед
14.00 - 19.00	Продолжение 1. конкурсного дня по номинациям (отель - конференцзал 2)
19.00 - 20.30	Ужин
20.30-22.30	Дискотека (отель диско-зал)

*3 день	06.08.2010*
08.00 – 10.00	Завтрак
09.00 – 12.00	2. Конкурсный день по всем номинациям (отель - конференцзал 2)
12.00 - 14.00	Обед
14.00 - 19.00	Продолжение 2. конкурсного дня по номинациям (отель - конференцзал 2)
19.00 - 20.30	Ужин
20.30-22.30	Дискотека (отель диско-зал)

*4 день	07.08.2010*
07.00 – 09.00	Завтрак
09.00 – 11.00	Выезд победителей фестиваля-конкурса в город Марианские лазни. (для остальных свободное время) 
11.00 – 13.30 	Прогулка по городу-экскурсия. Посещения парка для детей – БОГЕМИЯ.
13.30 - 14.00	Обед (сухой паек)
14.30 - 15.30	Концерт на колонаде у цветомузыкального фонтана.
16.00 – 17.00	Переезд во Франтишковы лазне.
17.00 – 18.30	Аквапарк.
19.30 - 21.00	Концерт в театре им. Божены Немцевой.
21.00 – 22.00	Ужин
24.00	Переезд в Прагу

*5 день 	08.08.2010*
08.00 – 10.00	Завтрак
10.00 – 13.00	Обзорные экскурсии по Праге для творческих делегаций
13.00 – 14.00	Обед
14.00 – 15.30	Награждение участников и победителей фестиваля-конкурса (отель – конференцзал 2)
15.30 – 17.30	Репетиция и подготовка к Гала-выступлению победителей фестиваля-конкурса (отель большой конференцзал или конференцзал 2) 
18.00 – 19.30 	Гала-концерт победителей фестиваля-конкурса «Звездный Дождик в Праге» 
19.30 – 20.30 Ужин
20.30 – 23.00	Дискотека (отель диско-зал)

*6 день	09.08.2010*
до 12.00	Отъезд творческих коллективов из Праги.

*В программе возможны изменения!*

*Транспортные расходы по городу в стоимость путевки не входят!*

Пересылка оригианала приглашения DHL почта от 51 Евро 

*Парковка возле отеля*

- автобус 400 крон в сутки (примерно 16 Евро) 
- частный транспорт 140 крон в сутки (примерно 5, 60 Евро)

*В стоимость путевки на фестиваль-конкурс входит:*
официальное приглашение.проживание в отеле**** (2-3-мест.номера с душем, туалетом),завтрак.Обед (без напитков)Ужин (без напитков)обзорная автобусно-пешеходная экскурсия по Праге.
*Отдельно оплачивается вступительный взнос фестиваля:*
для солистов - 40,00 ?
для дуэтов, трио, групп, ансамблей до 5 человек – 80 ?
для групп, ансамблей от 6 человек 80, 00 ? + 9 Евро с каждого участника фестиваля-конкурса[/COLOR][/B]

*Дополнительные предложения:*
Прогулка на теплоходе по реке Влтава
Панорама Праги на воздушном шаре
Посещение национального театра Чехии
Зоопарк
Ботанический сад
Краеведческий музей
Бассейн, сауна, SPA (отель)

Все творческие делегации должны быть на своем транспорте. 
Оргкомитет по предварительной заявке может забронировать автобус для внутреннего передвижения по городу, в дни проведения фестиваля-конкурса.

*Для оформления паспортно-визовых документов и бронирования отеля необходимо:*
Предоставить полный список творческой делегации *не позднее 01 июня 2010 года*, с указанием фамилии и имени (как записаны в заграничном паспорте, в иностранной транскрипции), год и даты рождения, номер паспорта, а также отдельно выделить руководителя группы.
Перечислить 50% стоимости путевки не позднее 15 июня 2010 года на расчетный счет MTV Berlin e.V..

*ВАЖНО!* 
Все делегации прибывшие на фестиваль, должны проживать только в той гостинице, которую забронирует оргкомитет.
Отказ от брони в гостинице возможен только за 45 дней, в противном случае деньги за проживание в полном объеме не возвращаются!

----------


## Дашуля

Скажите пожалуйста,а когда он будет проводиться????

----------


## Mazaykina

> Скажите пожалуйста,а когда он будет проводиться???


А программа расписана в соседней теме.

----------


## Сюрприз

Всем привет! Спасибо за приглашение! Будем стараться попасть!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Всем привет! Спасибо за приглашение! Будем стараться попасть!!!!!


Всем, кто серьезно интересуется- будут отправлены соответствующие документы.

----------


## Mazaykina

Все, кто в личке интересуется, пишу тут:
*Конец июня- последний срок подачи документов и анкет.*

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья! Кто с Праги или ее окресностей? Познакомимся? Я очень хочу приехать на этот фестиваль, посмотреть на золотую столицу Европы и заодно познакомиться с теми, кто тут живет.

----------


## steve.dog

Мечтаю побывать в Праге. Утопия.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Мечтаю побывать в Праге. Утопия.


Жень, все в наших мозолистых руках!

----------


## steve.dog

*Mazaykina*,
 Ага, только, как раз в это время, мы будем натирать мозоли по подготовке другой встречи. :wink: Ты же в курсе... :biggrin:
А вообще, в Прагу обязательно вырвусь, когда вырасту большой.  :Ha:

----------


## Mazaykina

> А вообще, в Прагу обязательно вырвусь, когда вырасту большой.


Тогда и Берлин уж не обойди стороной!  :Aga:

----------


## steve.dog

*Mazaykina*,
 Ну, уж Потсдам то точно не забуду!.. :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Ирина1310

Этот конкурс в Праге ежегодный? 50% стоимости путевки это сколько?

----------


## Mazaykina

*Ирина1310*,
 В этом году уже закончен набор. 4 августа- начало. А что со следующим- время покажет. :smile:

----------


## Mazaykina

Сегодня выезжаю на Конкурс. Посмотрю, поснимаю. поделюсь впечатлениями.

----------


## Ирина1310

> Сегодня выезжаю на Конкурс. Посмотрю, поснимаю. поделюсь впечатлениями.


Ждемс!!!

----------


## Jam Jamovna

Говорят,что на 1м конкурсе отличились ребята инструменталисты из Астаны, танцоры из анс."Молодость",и вокалисты из Польши,Казахстана,Голландии,России (Екатеринбург и Владимир))))
Всех с удачей! :flower:

----------

